# Spinner Baits for smallmouth



## FightingMuskies50 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi, I have some custom made 1/4 and 3/8 oz spinner baits. On a few a the 1/4oz ones I used a larger colorado blade and a little longer wire to give it a larger presentation, but still turn at slow speeds. I was wondering if it would be too early to throw this while wading a river? If it is, would a jig n craw or a tube work(I dont have any jerk baits). The water is around 50 degrees now but should warm up in the next day or two. Will they still be deep or moving into shallower, quicker water to feed? thank you!


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

We are catching them on tubes already. I only use spinnerbaits when the river is muddy which it is right now. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FightingMuskies50 (Feb 15, 2012)

You dont think it is too early?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

It's never too early for a spinner bait. And 50 degree water will have smallmouth more than active enough to hit a spinner bait.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> It's never too early for a spinner bait. And 50 degree water will have smallmouth more than active enough to hit a spinner bait.


1+


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FightingMuskies50 (Feb 15, 2012)

I knew craws and tubes were huge for smallies and that jerk baits were key in early spring, just never really had a change to target for them before. Would they be in swifter currents now active and feeding or are slow, deeper spots still better. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I would check both but they should be deeper and slower still


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Caught my first smallie of the year today on an inline spinnerbait. Yeah, they're biting.


----------



## buhrandon (Jun 9, 2012)

What does inline mean


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Rooster tails...vibra max....blue fox spinners...inline is just that a straight line.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

basically, they are those spinners that have the balancing weight in the middle. like a rooster tail or a mepps.
_http://assets.academy.com/mgen/61/10075561.jpg?is=500,500_


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

FightingMuskies50 said:


> I knew craws and tubes were huge for smallies and that jerk baits were key in early spring, just never really had a change to target for them before. Would they be in swifter currents now active and feeding or are slow, deeper spots still better. Thanks for all the help!


Don't put your jerk baits away after early Spring. Jerk baits are killer for smallies any time of the year.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> Don't put your jerk baits away after early Spring. Jerk baits are killer for smallies any time of the year.


know where you can get those for a good price? ive seen the prices, and they are a bit steep for me.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

I've personally never done well catching smallies on spinnerbaits with colorado blades. single willow or double willow always gave me the best results. 

@jonny i like bomber long a's, they usually run 5-6 bucks. i found a mess of matzuo jerkbaits at dicks for 2.99. they look good. i like their hooks, had no idea they made hard baits.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> know where you can get those for a good price? ive seen the prices, and they are a bit steep for me.


Bass Pro Shops is a good place to look. You can find a lot of different manufacturers that have baits that sell for less than $6. The Bomber Long A's that Patrick mentioned. Rebel, Smithwick, Cotton Cordell, and the Bass Pro Shops label baits all can be had for under $6 per bait. You can use them straight out of the box if you'd like. Just make sure you check the hooks, and sharpen any that need sharpening. The point should stick into your thumb nail without sliding. Or you can do what I do and put Owner ST-36 treble hooks on in place of the stock hooks. 

It's an added cost, but you'll hook and land a lot more fish with the Owners on the bait, than you will with the hooks that came on them.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

A lot of great info given already!

Willow leaf spinnerbaits are killer for large river smallmouth. Now is not to early. Jerkbaits are even deadlier. Right now target deeper (relative term in rivers) pools where current or fast water runs/feeds into. Once water temps stabilize in the 60's and above they will be more active in the main currents. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

When i lived in painesville. I used a 3/8th brown/black w/ a colorado, at the grand and it was complete chocolate milk all the time. I kinda had too but i loved it. It was a huge blade with massive thumps, it ran slow and i could cast it a mile. And the rock bass wouldnt hit it but the smallies would crush it when i ran against or next to big rocks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

FightingMuskies50 said:


> Hi, I have some custom made 1/4 and 3/8 oz spinner baits. On a few a the 1/4oz ones I used a larger colorado blade and a little longer wire to give it a larger presentation, but still turn at slow speeds. I was wondering if it would be too early to throw this while wading a river? If it is, would a jig n craw or a tube work(I dont have any jerk baits). The water is around 50 degrees now but should warm up in the next day or two. Will they still be deep or moving into shallower, quicker water to feed? thank you!


I'd throw the suspending jerk baits and work 'em slow. When the water warms up a few more degrees, start using some lipless cranks. You could try the spinners but I think for more consistency try the other ones I mentioned.


----------

